# Benzo + beta blockers?



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

What would happen if you took a benzo and a beta blocker at the same time? To me it would make sense that all your anxiety would disapear as the beta blocker tackles the physical aspect and the benzo tackles the psychological aspect.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

If you kill the psychological aspects of anxiety with a potent Benzodiazepine then there is no physical aspect anymore. But in general it's possible to combine eg. Propranolol with Klonopin, no problem.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Combining a beta blocker with a benzo has been successful for me in the past - well, it has increased the control I have over my anxiety, but beta blockers tend to mess with asthmatics at doses high enough to make the heart stop beating so fast, which is a downside. Beta blockers also tend to give really bad cotton mouth, but that's more easily dealt with.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

This is precisely what I do. Propanolol + klonopin.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Is there tolerance buildup in beta blockers?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

n1kkuh said:


> What would happen if you took a benzo and a beta blocker at the same time? To me it would make sense that all your anxiety would disapear as the beta blocker tackles the physical aspect and the benzo tackles the *psychological aspect.*


No medication really tackles that (from what I know). Unless it's one of those meds-you'll-never-get.

They all just treat different symptoms. I'm prescribed 1-2mg of klonopin daily (I never take it unless it's completely necessary. Tolerance builds up quickly). I'm also taking the beta-blocker propranolol twice a day.

My anxiety has far from disappeared. I may be on a low dose of proproanolol though, I just don't want to be on -more- of anything to be honest. I say that, but if I could take high doses of klonopin every single day and not build up a tolerance or expereince withdrawal? Sign me up. The fast & easy way out is always the most popular. I'm ranting. Ignore it.


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

akstylish said:


> Is there tolerance buildup in beta blockers?


I dont think so.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> No medication really tackles that (from what I know). Unless it's one of those meds-you'll-never-get.
> 
> They all just treat different symptoms. I'm prescribed 1-2mg of klonopin daily (I never take it unless it's completely necessary. Tolerance builds up quickly). I'm also taking the beta-blocker propranolol twice a day.
> 
> My anxiety has far from disappeared. I may be on a low dose of proproanolol though, I just don't want to be on -more- of anything to be honest. I say that, but if I could take high doses of klonopin every single day and not build up a tolerance or expereince withdrawal? Sign me up. The fast & easy way out is always the most popular. I'm ranting. Ignore it.


No I fully agree with you, I don't intend for medication to be a cure by any means at all. I just find that its a very nice relief to take medication, an anxiety free life and a emotionally painless life would be a dull life indeed. It definitely takes hard work to get better, but medication is a good way to FEEL better, not get better. I was just curious what happens when you take the two that's all, I personally got prescribed propranolol a few days ago, but I don't intend on taking it every day or for the rest of my life, I just like having it for some relief.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Okay 

Yeah. I just go way off track and miss the point of the original post once I start typing. It's an incurable disease.

The two meds should work fine together.


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

I use 1mg klonopin & 20-30mg of Inderal before presentations or other major anxiety-provoking events and it works great!


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

I use 40mg of Inderal (propranalol) along with 2 mg of Klonopin as needed for making speeches and teaching SS class. The only downside is that I do not remember being in these situations. My wife will tell me how well I did and my new reply is "I wish I could have been there!" Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## justpassinby (Oct 21, 2008)

I take 0.5 of xanax and 1 half tab of atenolol before I have to socialize and it has worked the best for me. If i'm in a situation for a few hours, i'll take another half of 0.5 xanax every two hours and that sustains a low anxiety level.

and yes I do forget a lot of what I say in these situations after the fact, (lol) but I know that i'm relaxed at least!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I took 3mg of klonopin for an interview this morning and yeah...memories of the event are a bit fuzzy haha. 

Sticky notes are your friend.


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

I definitely relate to the whole memory thing. I took Klonopin daily for about a year, and that year is a complete blur! There are some things I don't mind forgetting, though!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

persistent1 said:


> I use 40mg of Inderal (propranalol) along with 2 mg of Klonopin as needed for making speeches and teaching SS class. The only downside is that I do not remember being in these situations. My wife will tell me how well I did and my new reply is "I wish I could have been there!" Anyone else have this problem?


I did to a lesser degree when I was on Xanax and Klonopin. If it is bothering you then you may want to consider reducing the dose or trying a different benzo.



Medline said:


> If you kill the psychological aspects of anxiety with a potent Benzodiazepine then there is no physical aspect anymore. But in general it's possible to combine eg. Propranolol with Klonopin, no problem.


I agree with this.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

akstylish said:


> Is there tolerance buildup in beta blockers?


Not that I'm aware of. Keep in mind that these are primarily used to treat high blood pressure, a chronic condition, so some people use beta blockers daily for decades on end.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

n1kkuh said:


> ...all your anxiety would disapear...


I wish. 10 mg of Xanax a day and I'm still disabled by SA. And by disabled I mean deemed by my psychiatrist to be mentally incapable of performing any job that exists in the US economy -- my GP is a moron, but does agree with that view.


----------



## shy797 (Jun 17, 2009)

Adding 10 mg Inderal to my daily dose of .25 or .5 Klonapin has helped a lot...going to ask my psychiatrist if I can do this everyday from now on. Sometimes when the Klonapin starts wearing off I get more anxious than usual, I think the beta blocker helps stop that from happening, try it out!


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

it's the magic combination for me! propranolol and klonapin taken together. I take both daily in small amounts and it's really helping me.


----------



## somedaySoon (Feb 12, 2010)

Honeybee1980 said:


> it's the magic combination for me! propranolol and klonapin taken together. I take both daily in small amounts and it's really helping me.


How does it help you? Are you better able to talk to people?


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

somedaySoon said:


> How does it help you? Are you better able to talk to people?


Yes, it allows me to socialize pretty easily without the SA symptoms I would get before (blushing,racing heart,shaky,feeling awkward and like everyone is staring at or judging me,etc). These medications don't necessarily increase my desire for social interactions. I still tend to isolate myself, but when I need to go out and do things(deal with scary authority type figures, work situations, even just going to the grocery store) I can handle it now.


----------



## Bryce Arlen (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm student teaching right now and, even though I've only had to do simple tasks so far, I've been having waves of severe anxiety, especially when in front of the class (shakiness, panic, sweaty palms, etc). I'm going to try this combo before having to actually teach the class. I've taken Klonopin on and off for years (usually only .25 or .5 mg at a time) but just got my first prescription for Inderal (Propranolol) filled yesterday. My psychiatrist only wrote the prescription for 10mg, and I'm not sure it will be enough considering I am a 180-pound male. If I take 10mg with .5mg Klonopin, would that be a good place to start?


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Bryce Arlen said:


> I'm student teaching right now and, even though I've only had to do simple tasks so far, I've been having waves of severe anxiety, especially when in front of the class (shakiness, panic, sweaty palms, etc). I'm going to try this combo before having to actually teach the class. I've taken Klonopin on and off for years (usually only .25 or .5 mg at a time) but just got my first prescription for Inderal (Propranolol) filled yesterday. My psychiatrist only wrote the prescription for 10mg, and I'm not sure it will be enough considering I am a 180-pound male. If I take 10mg with .5mg Klonopin, would that be a good place to start?


I am about the same weight. At 20MG, you can feel it through out the whole day. It sedates you, lowers your adrenaline and etc. Give that combo a shot, then increase.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> I took xanax and propranolol together a few times. I looked stoned so I stopped. But some people like the combo.


i can't take xanax, it is too strong for me and knocks me out or makes me feel wasted. No way could i function on it! Klononopin to me lasts way longer and is much more subtle, just a feeling of calm and relaxation without inhibiting my ability to think or get things done


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Honeybee1980 said:


> i can't take xanax, it is too strong for me and knocks me out or makes me feel wasted. No way could i function on it! Klononopin to me lasts way longer and is much more subtle, just a feeling of calm and relaxation without inhibiting my ability to think or get things done


What helps w/ sweating? i have over active sweat glands


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

Positive said:


> What helps w/ sweating? i have over active sweat glands


don't know for sure, but i bet propranolol beta blocker would help some since it calms the sympathetic nervous system, it helps me by reducing the fear adrenaline rush which causes a lot of my unpleasant anxiety symptoms like racing heart, sweating, blushing, etc. there is a forum
http://www.esfbchannel.com/forum/index.html


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> I took xanax and propranolol together a few times. I looked stoned so I stopped. But some people like the combo.


Ya, I've taken Klonopin and Propranolol together. My first few weeks just on Klonopin, people commented that I looked tired, so taking them together only added to that. Inside, I just felt less anxious, but I guess it made me look tired? I think it made my eyelids droop a little or something. I stopped the propranolol because I'm on Nardil, now.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Honeybee1980 said:


> don't know for sure, but i bet propranolol beta blocker would help some since it calms the sympathetic nervous system, it helps me by reducing the fear adrenaline rush which causes a lot of my unpleasant anxiety symptoms like racing heart, sweating, blushing, etc. there is a forum
> http://www.esfbchannel.com/forum/index.html


I've tried this but have had no luck.. Could it be an issue of which benzo?


----------



## Charcoalpuppy15 (Mar 29, 2017)

Lateralus said:


> This is precisely what I do. Propanolol + klonopin.


Have you ever went out a had a drink or two ? I realize this thread is very old and you might not be active on the site anymore.


----------

